# Baby Desert Tortoise Eye Problem! Please Help!



## TooCoo1TherT (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 2 baby desert tortoises in a 10 gallon aquarium in my room with paper towels as the surstrate, a food dish and a water dish

i feem them endive, escarole, collards, mustard and dandelion greens and supplement that with miner all with d3 and rep cal non d3 calcium 

when i went to clean the tank and feed them this morning i saw what looked like to be a piece of red skin or something, maybe a scab, on one of the babys eyes (view attachment)

the weird thing was that when i tried to take another picture of it in the sun for a better view he closed his eye and it dissapeared. 

but im still concerned even tho his eye looks normal now.

i wanted to ask what you guys think. any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bettinge (Aug 20, 2009)

Not too sure what to think, but you may consider getting some Terramycin, it can be applied to the eyes. LLLreptile sells it!


http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...-and-cage-cleaners/-/terramycin-eye-ointment/


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 20, 2009)

Its cherry eye.....that's usually brought on by stress. Please post pictures of your setup. What are you using for uvb and heat????


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2009)

The diet sounds good, but the aquarium situation isn't good. What you are seeing on the tortoise is the nictitating membrane (third eyelid) swelling up. Some tortoises can make this happen at will, but most of the time it is caused (like Meg said) by stress. Living in a too small aquarium that they can see out of can cause stress. I suggest you buy a very large Rubbermaid or Sterilite tub for them. With the tub you will be able to set up a warm side under the light (85-100 degrees) and a room temperature side. Also, if its at all possible, get them outside when the weather permits. They really do need the sun to help their shell and bones grow strong. Its also good for their mental well-being to be outside.

I know you've been here since February, but I don't think any of us has ever sent you a welcome...so here's a big one for you:







Glad to have you here in our forum family!!

Yvonne


----------



## CGKeith (Aug 20, 2009)

My first reaction is to say get them out of the glass tank. A tortoise table or even a large rubber maid type plastic bin will work better (and cost much less than glass). 

Seriously, it is too small and glass tanks create a stressful environment for your tortoises because of several reasons.

They can see out, they will want to get out, which causes stress.

Very difficult to create a range of temps so that they can regulate body temp.

I would also recommend a layer of substrate (I have used several including mixtures of aspen, cypress mulch, play sand, eco-earth, timothy hay there are others as well) so that they can burrow in. All my tortoises, especially when young, like to bury themselves. If they are not able to do this they will get stressed as well.

All these things can be contributing factors.

I am sure you are wanting to provide the best care you can and there are many here that can give great advice.

Stay tuned, I am sure there will be more shortly.

(Looks like Yvonne just said most of that as well)


----------

